# walking distance with age.



## Grangeristhename (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello all,
I was just wondering how far you guys would walk your V's when they were different ages.
How far would be too far for 14 wk, 16, 18 wk. (etc.) old V's.
I walk my V a little more than around the block at 14 weeks. I try to do it 4 times a day. Sometimes he pulls when he knows were going back. I think that's a sign of being tired. thanks everyone


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I would not count on pulling as a sign of being tired. Vs are notorius pullers. The Sporn halter (not harness) helped us A LOT during the early months. Maybe Granger would just prefer to get home & be off the leash? Just playing devils advocate; however, walks around the block regardless of age & the # of times, can not replace off-leash runs/walks. The older they get, the more their exercise requirements increase. If I have to walk Pumpkin (almost 7m) on the leash, due to area &/or unforeseen circumstances, we almost do not even count it as exercise. Without knowing the distance of your block, I can't really comment on that. I applaud you for taking the time/making the effort/worrying about Granger's exercise! Granger is lucky to have you. When are you going to post a picture  ?


----------



## Grangeristhename (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry for the delay! I attached 2 pictures. The quality isn't great because it's from my phone (my gf currently has the camera with her). Ever since the post where I asked it if it was okay to take Granger out without the completion of shots, I have been taking him "off leash" in different areas such as local parks, fenced baseball fields, and some empty grass fields. . Granger seems to love it. 
My question is, how much is too much walking? Maybe we can use miles as a distance measurement.
Also, during off leash, what do you guys do. Walk around the field as your V goes off? Do you follow your V around the open field? Stay in one area as your V explores?
Thank you!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

He should be fine with the walk. A square block isn't that far. Walking at a human pace for a short distance isn't very taxing on a Vizlsa.

You have an excellent opportunity to start some training. Granger is pulling at the end in anticipation. Next time he begins to pull, "_*gently*_" take him in the opposite direction a time or two, and then back to the house. Don't overdo the correction at his age though, or you'll confuse him. You can also begin his walking at the heel exercises. Don't expect more than a few steps at a time,and interspersed it with just nosing around.
At this point you're just trying to get him to begin to understand that you set the boundries. Make a real big fuss over him when he walks at heel, even if it's only for one or two steps.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Granger is a handsome boy! Thanks for posting the pics  He looks great!
I don't know how big your block is. IMO, I would use Granger as your guide in terms of distance. I tend to use my dogs as a guide (habits, behavior etc) rather than measurements such as distance & age/wks old. If he seems tired, (walking slower, sitting down, very distracted, panting) then I would head home. You will know better than anyone on here what Granger looks like tired. Also, Granger could get mentally tired before physically. I try to avoid boredom. Young pups can get drained from exercises that require some discipline & following your lead. I keep leash walks for Pumpkin a lot shorter (even at almost 7m), because she gets bored, I am asking her to walk without pulling, walk beside me @ a "heel," and that takes some focus for her. Mixing it up like your doing is a great idea! walks for a little training & other venues for running. When we take Pumpkin out in the fields, we follow her lead (within reson ). She doesn't run away or get too far off. If Granger is not doing well with recall in an open environment, you could put him on a 30ft check cord. It would allow him to have an adventure while allowing you to remain in control. You could take a ball, frisbee, or hide some type of exciting something for him to find. Pumpkin is always hunting the tweets if we do not have quail for her. She plays in our creek & yard a lot with the kids. You are already using what you have access to, and that's terrific!


----------



## AlbaF (Feb 22, 2011)

I will be going by the 5 min rule. 5mins per month in age. So 3 months = 15mins twice a day, and so on, as recommended by our breeder. This rule applies up to 8 months..... after that it is as much exercise as you can cope with. Enjoy ;D


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I do not think you can walk a V toooo much.  Maybe a Dachshund. ???


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

Scout could walk forever. On weekends he usually goes out for an hour to an hour and half at a time, sometimes on leash, sometimes off leash on the wooded trails around our house and up at my parents house.

During the week, he'll go for 45-hour walk on leash, and he never really seems tired after them. I'm sure he'd be up for longer if we would stay out with him.


----------



## AlbaF (Feb 22, 2011)

I agree..but taking it slowly to ensure proper bone development is a must. Right?


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

Bone development is more of a concern in terms of not running w/ your V...ie structured running. They are fine to run all they want off leash as they can start and stop when they want and the grass provides some absorption on the bones. Structured running puts a lot of compression on the bones (especially on concrete) and is therefore not recommended to begin until at least a year (usually 18 months) and build up slowly. Walking isn't high intensity and will not cause issues w/ bone development as it doesn't put enough impact on the bones. 

In regards to distance walking, I don't think it is an issue. Mac is almost 14 weeks and we can walk him up to 2 hours straight on a weekend (20 min to/from park) and ! hr plus off leash. At the park I find it depends, if your on your own I usually keep him moving w/ me, and you can practice some recall commands at this time. If there's other dogs around you approve of and he enjoys playing w/, your V will burn the most energy this way and it's a good time to socialize your dog. 

Mac pulls too when we get a couple blocks away...now matter the route he already has a great sense of where home is...and I just think he finds walking on the lead boring more than he's tired. We're working on the heeling as well, but this is one area that seems to be challenging, especially w/ the colder wheather...if he's not moving he's shivering. Anyway, IMO walking on leash is good, as it's an important skill to be taught as your V (in most cases) can't be off the leash at all times and needs to respect it when he/she is. 

Great that you are concerned about your little guy and great pics...as long as he's getting enough exercise off leash outside of the walks, then I think your doing a great job.

Cheers


----------

